# 'ANTROL' ant killer bottle found...



## jmfjrs

...mfg. by BOYLE-MIDWAY INC.  L.A. and Cranford, N.J.  Seam goes all the way to the top, does not have a cap but looks like it was a 'screw-on' type.  After opening the bottle you were to lay it on its flat side.  Unable to find much on-line.  Any help would be appreciated.  James in San Diego.


----------



## capsoda

Hey James, It is a refillable ant bait like the new plastic Combat and Raid ant traps. The ants were supose to take the syrup and die before they got very far. The trap came with a pint jar of Antrol syrup and you refilled it every 20 days or so.

 It has a triangular hole in the top.


----------



## jmfjrs

My bottle doesn't have the cap or label on it but I would say the bottles look similar.  The ANTROL ANT KILLER wording is in the form of raised lettering on the flat part of the bottle (the backside) that you lay on the ground when opened.  How about an approx. date of mfg?  The bottom of the bottle has some numbers that kind of looks like:           

                                                       23  (1)  S    

                                                         1703-B

                                                             2CU
 The number 1 with the '()" is supposed to be a number 1 with a circle around it.  Thanks for the quick response and again, any more info would be appreciated.


----------



## capsoda

The Oval and I mark was used by Owens-Illinois Glass Co. from 1954 to date. My bottle has the earlyer Diamond, Oval and I used from 1924 to 1954. Antrol dates from the late 1930s to the early 1960s.

 The flat side of my bottle is embssed {raised letters}_ANTROL /ANT KILLER /THE A. S. B_O_YLE__ COMPANY / LOS ANGELES AND JERSEY CITY / LAY ON THIS SIDE._






 And by the way, Welcome to the forum.[]


----------



## cowseatmaize

The stuff isn't boric acid, that's for sure.
http://www.pesticideinfo.org/Detail_Product.jsp?REG_NR=00047500173&DIST_NR=000475
 Here's mine in green.


----------



## capsoda

Yeah, And there are some PAN bad Actors in Hollywood too. Every time I see or hear of that traitorous beeeeatch Jane the zero Fonda I have a bad reaction.

 Right along with Tim The whiner Robbinson and Susan the heffer surandon.[]


----------



## hj

What a coincidence, I dug a green one this past weekend.


----------



## madman

hey cap is that bottle clear ??  mine also has the mid owens mark but is green mike


----------



## capsoda

Yep Mike it's clear but I have a green one somewhere around here.


----------



## Jman

i found a dark brown bottle of the Antrol ant killer from Boyle-Midway inc. it still has it lid. the lid is a bit rusted. I was cutting down some vines in my yard. i just bought this house a few months back. I had never seen a bottle like this until i did this surch and found you guys. how do i find how old this bottle is? it looks a lot like cowseatmaize bottle but brown. and the label is long gone.


----------



## Poison_Us

There is another discussion of it here:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-318597/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#318705
 The dates of the bottle are up a bit in a earlier post in this thread.


----------

